# Labor Epidural Question



## loughreykylene (May 14, 2010)

How would you bill 01967 for a labor epidural if anesthesia record does not document direct face to face time with patient and only documents time for beginning and end of epidural.  New to Anesthesia coding. Please help.


----------



## srspence (May 25, 2010)

Hi...It depends upon your insurance carriers.  Most allow you to bill for the full time; however, they may have caps on how many units they will reimburse.   The only insurance that I am aware of that requires to bill only face to face time is Medicaid.   Hope this helps!


----------



## dav4code (Nov 18, 2010)

*State Law and Face to face time*

I have anecdotal information that several states have made laws regarding payment for only face to face time. Does anyone have and sources for such information? Please post!


----------

